# Fishing Jesse Jones Park



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

Would Jesse Jones Park be a smart choice to fish this week? I have never fished the park and was wondering what to look out for? I was thinking about putting my waders on and getting out there but I am contiplating that move wondering if it will be worth it? What kind of bait or lure selection should I use for the white bass? If JJ is a bad decision anyone got any ideas on where i shouls try, I don't have a boat had to sell it (job got slow) and I a limited to wading or bank fishing? Any ideas or help would be usefull, I'm trying to get back out there fishing. I've been busy with college and work and don't know where to start, so please help.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I have no idea about JJ but if you take a look at some older posts on here from earlier this month they can give you an idea of what people were using and what they caught. I have never fished there, but the guys on here will help you alot!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fished a bit at JJ and didn't get a bit. The recent rain has clouded up the water a bit. It was great while it lasted.


----------



## jettyman 5000 (Sep 25, 2010)

went this morning above jj park and caught 4 good males on char. curly tails in about an hour. the water was a little off color from christmas eve rain, it looks like more is on the way. If so it might mess up the creek for a while.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I went today from 2-4:15... I put 11 whitebass on the stringer and 1 Crappie. I released 5 small wb right at ten inches and some got off. The rain that is coming will mess up the creek for awhile so I want fish there until next week sometime.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I walked down to the river today and the color was not good compared to last week. I hope we get 2-3 inches this week because with the cold weather, when it recedes, the action will be very good. It will cause the females to come out of the river and into the creeks.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I was telling my buddy that it was about time hit spring creek. Looks like they are already starting to move. Plan on going after the first of the year.


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

*white bass*



bluewaterrip said:


> I was telling my buddy that it was about time hit spring creek. Looks like they are already starting to move. Plan on going after the first of the year.


Got any good areas to go and get those whities?


----------

